# Moose Lodge 2010



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MooseLodge2010

Registration: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/mooselodge2010/

Here it is! Who's coming?

I'll be selling these puzzles here if any one want them, just PM me.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 7, 2010)

should i go?


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 7, 2010)

If it was a week earlier, I would be going. Oh well.


----------



## MrData (Mar 7, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> should i go?



NO

Yay for Adam choosing 2x2 over OH.


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2010)

Not funny, Steven. Take it back! OH is more betterest than 2x2x2.


----------



## MrData (Mar 7, 2010)

dChan said:


> Not funny, Steven. Take it back! OH is more betterest than 2x2x2.



Liar.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 7, 2010)

MrData said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Not funny, Steven. Take it back! OH is more betterest than 2x2x2.
> ...



I'm starting to move to the dark side, Steven. 2x2 is too dependent on the scrambles.


----------



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



Yay! I'm not the only one that thinks this way.


----------



## MrData (Mar 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm starting to move to the dark side, Steven. 2x2 is too dependent on the scrambles.



That is true, but I don't think it's likely that stupid scrambles will cause someone who can barely solve a 2x2 to get a 2s avg.


----------



## keemy (Mar 13, 2010)

as much as I have a personal preference for OH over 2x2 I think everyone is missing the big picture here. WTFLOLBLDCOMEONSRSLY?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't go. Too far.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to go, but a certain female friend of mine allegedly threw my type C and LL 2x2 over her balcony last night. >_>


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like to meet more laid-back moose cubers. I do not know enough of them. This sounds like the perfect time and place.


----------

